# My new micro 1911: Springfield Loaded Ultra Compact



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

It really is a beautiful gun. It is one of those guns you just enjoy holding and cleaning.

I have only had the chance to put about 50 rounds through it so far (functioned flawlessly) but hope to put it to a good test at the range tomorrow if the weather clears up.

It really has a long way to go to win the place in my heart that my Para Slim Hawg used to fill but I am hoping it will be up to the task. It is nowhere near as smooth as the Para right now but I am hoping it will be after a few hundred rounds.


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Congratulations, that is one nice looking handgun.


----------



## snapcap (Jul 31, 2008)

Please let me know how you like it after some more range time I am trying to decide between that and the EMP for a compact 1911.


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> Please let me know how you like it after some more range time I am trying to decide between that and the EMP for a compact 1911.


Here ya go...
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=129059#post129059

PS: I will always recommend the .45acp over a 9mm in a 1911 platform. 

PPS: I forgot to mention, this is all Concealed45_1911's fault. If he did not have that pic of his Ultra Compact as his avatar I would not have been drooling over this gun again. :mrgreen:


----------

